# Surprise



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They have been trying to trick me forever,finally they succeeded. I have an ooops baby. So adorable.
Giacomo is my rescued racer which the owner told me to dispose of. I will try to find the thread with her story.
She is mated to Homer, a gorgeous white homing pigeon who was released at a wedding and cought by a cat.
They are mated since December and have succesfullly raised a baby mourning dove I gave them.
I always switch their eggs with dummies, but this time by mistake I switched only one and forgot about the second egg. I made it a point never to switch one egg at a time, but I forgot, too late now.
Here are the proud parents w/baby


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL! CONGRATULATIONS!

Well, Reti, join the "oops" baby club!

How fun! OF COURSE, we will want updated pictures! Busy thinking of a name??


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

OH!!!!!! Baby pigeon! CONGRATS!

Wow, it looks so little compared to the parents. LOL!

It's so yellow and CUTE!
-hilly


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm sure that they are enjoying their little one. With such stunning looking parents, I bet this baby is gorgeous! Of course, we expect regular baby picture updates!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awwww .. how precious! Congratulations Grandma Reti!  

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Reti,

What a beautiful surprise!

Best of luck with the grand baby.

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I am still in shock but also excited.
It is my first time grandma.
The name part was easy, the minute I saw the baby it came: Geronimoooooooo 

Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Reti,

The parents are beautiful. Is the white bird one that you think may have been released? Geronimo is a perfect name since Pete's Geronimo is now a Mona. Have fun watching him grow. How is Ariel?

Feather


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Feather,

yes, the white one was realeased at the wedding. One of the people working at the church found him a few days after the release under some bushes.
I has it happened twice already that they release unbanded, unhomed birds at this church.
The other one was a baby King pigeon, now living with Treesa.

Ariel is doing great. She left my old man Krames for Louis, my PMV bird. Luckily Krames is coping ok but still is trying to win her back.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*What a Happy Surprise!*

Congratulations Grandma Reti...on your very first  oops baby! 

May you have many (a few) more....but not too soon.  

Congratulate mom and dad for me, and give that little one a hug from me.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I know what the problem is, Reti: the birds have figured out how to hypnotize you with that unblinking stare of theirs... "you are geeeettttinnnng sleeeeeeeeeepppier and sllEEEEEEEEEEpppier... the eeeegggss are plaaaastic and you've alreeeeeeeaaddy chaaaaannnngged them..."

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, Pidgey, you have a good point there . They are very good in hypnotizing me, when they look at me all I want to do is hug them and kiss them, forget about the eggs 

Thanks, Treesa. I hope I won't have any more too soon.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, I am sooooooo happy about the new baby that we can watch grow and love. There is something special about the oopsies so enjoy every minute with Geronimo. The parents are so beautiful that it will be interestig to see what he looks like.

Congratulations, Grannie


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI RETI , It was meant to be and you will get much enjoyment from is event.   .............. GEORGE


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Congratilations Reti..!


The parents look very pleased..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks, Maggie, George, Phil.
The baby is three days old now. S/he kind of hold the head on the side, I wonder if it is normal. Will take a pic tomorrow.
The parents are so happy and I am happy seeing them happy. I clipped their nails today cause I saw they stepped on the baby once while changing shifts.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> The baby is three days old now. *S/he kind of hold the head on the side, I wonder if it is normal. *
> Reti



Hi Reti,

Oh, I so envy you having a newbie in the house!  I am glad to hear the baby is doing so well. If he has doubled in size, he/she must be doing very well.

Yes, that is typical of newbies. Usually their head gets tucked neatly between mom or dads feathers which supports them in the upright position. When mom and dad aren't sitting on thm, their heads do go slightly to the side.

Auntie Treesa sends him/her a BIG hug!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, their little heads wobble a lot at that age and will for another week or two. I'm so happy it is doing well.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

*Day 4*

Thanks Treesa and Maggie.
Geronimo is doing great, his crop is always full and I noticed today he is trying to open his eyes.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What good parents, keeping their baby nicely fed. Looks like they're showing off their offspring to that dove...or else the dove is taking advantage of their distraction to swipe some seed!  Nice family grouping, Reti!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one well fed and happy looking hatchling!  

I know this baby is treated like the little prince/princess that he/she is.  

You have got your first home grown (hatched) now, Reti!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OK, I think the parents are overfeeding him. I saw Giacomo feeding the baby and then 10 minutes later Homer came and fed him again. To me he looks like he is going to explode.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh, they look good. Fat and Sassy.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just shows to go ya, that the parents know best!

If WE fed them like that, well...we WOULD worry! LOL

Keep those updates comin'! The babes are lookin' GREAT!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Definitely full crop pictures  Geronimo is probably going to be a whopper sized pigeon!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Is it possible for parents to overfeed squabs? I think I remember reading that young birds, when they first figure out how to pick up seed, can sometimes eat too much.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

TerriB said:


> Is it possible for parents to overfeed squabs? QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know. Theoretically I guess, yes. My Geronimo is definately overfed. Even his droppings are gigantic.
> 
> Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL!  That baby will be one Xtra Large pigeon. 

What a sound that baby will make when he/she flies and makes a landing....THUD....and "watch about below....it's Geronimooooooooooooo!"  


Seriously, if the plumbing is working and the crop empties as much as it is filled he/she will be fine.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*That is a huge baby*

they are adorable can't wait to see their feathers... have fun with them....

Andi


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

they look really cute and warm

I want to hug them


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I still think this baby is way oerfed, he can't even get up on his feet because of his overextended crop.
Yesterday he was 150gr, in the morning, this afternoon he is 220gr.
I took some pics and you will see his crop, well, after I put him back to the nest, Giacomo went and fed him, again.
I am a little worried.

Oh, yeah, his feet are also really big.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That baby looks fine to me. They have to grow into their feet. LOL He shouldn't be getting up on his legs yet. Once in a while, they will sort of "bounce" up and make that popping noise, but he's still to young to use his feet and legs for anything more than moving around in the nest a little.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a pic of one of my babies earlier this year. He's way older than yours, but look at that babies crop. They eventually grow out of "pigging out". It's never hurt any of mine.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, he looks wonderful to me. They are doing a great job of raising him and I don't think you need to worry. Their weight gain can be a lot at that age. It will probably be another week to 10 days before he stands up and waddles around.

He is so cute. And, Renee, that was a fat crop - so sweet.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Reti,

The baby looks absolutely wonderful. 

They need a large volume of food to lay down the large volume of new cells he is building, and for fuel/energy to enable rapid growth. Hasn't he more then trippled the size that he was 8 days ago? He will eat less as he becomes almost full grown. 

Renee, that baby is adorable, I love them all full and happy like that.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks Renee, Maggie and Treesa.
I guess I am just a worrying grandma. I really thought this baby is waaaayy to fat. 

Thanks again.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Reti,

You ARE a worrying grandma  but that's OK .. so am I. There were days when I thought my babies here that were being raised by their parents were simply going to burst from being so full .. didn't happen, and all was well  

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Reti,
> 
> You ARE a worrying grandma  but that's OK .. so am I. There were days when I thought my babies here that were being raised by their parents were simply going to burst from being so full .. didn't happen, and all was well
> 
> Terry


That is good to hear, Terry.
I guess I did underfeed all the babis I had, none of them ever had such a full crop.: 

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Renee, the baby's pic you posted is hilarious. He looks so funny with the big crop and small head, so cute and adorable 

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Several years ago on this forum, someone mentioned that the crop on baby pigeons is equal to the rest of their body, if you ignore the head, wings, and feet. Given that mental picture, I can see where you would worry! Sounds like your baby is doing fine.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Reti said:


> That is good to hear, Terry.
> I guess I did underfeed all the babis I had, none of them ever had such a full crop.:
> 
> Reti


No .. I think when WE are feeding them WE have to be careful .. there is no way WE can match what they are getting from their parents and WE have to be sure WE don't impact or slow a crop. The real birds know for sure what they are doing .. we're just trying ..

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> No .. I think when WE are feeding them WE have to be careful .. there is no way WE can match what they are getting from their parents and WE have to be sure WE don't impact or slow a crop. The real birds know for sure what they are doing .. we're just trying ..
> Terry



That is exactly what I thought. We cannot begin to duplicate what mom and dad have in their crop, it is the perfect diet, created by God.


----------



## Baby Goose (Oct 10, 2006)

Can you tell me how old this baby was in this picture. I checked out a DAY BY DAY aged photo of a baby and guestimated mine to be 13 days old when my husband found him, This little guy looks a bit older than Goose did, but BOY do I remember those days... so cute!~ 

I just love all the photos here.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> No .. I think when WE are feeding them WE have to be careful .. there is no way WE can match what they are getting from their parents and WE have to be sure WE don't impact or slow a crop. The real birds know for sure what they are doing .. we're just trying ..
> 
> Terry



Terry, I'm so glad you mentioned this. We do need to be careful when feeding babies. I've tried to err on the side of caution and feed less.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I'm a lot better at feeding pigeon babies than I am at feeding myself. I never overdo it with them but for myself...

Pidgey the Portly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Well, I'm a lot better at feeding pigeon babies than I am at feeding myself. I never overdo it with them but for myself...
> 
> Pidgey the Portly


Weeeelll, Pudgy, I mean Pidgey... FIRST you cut out the beer and/or wine and/or moonshine!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> ...FIRST you cut out the beer and/or wine and/or moonshine!


You first, Squawks!

The Pudge


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> You first, Squawks!
> 
> The Pudge


Uh - I don't TINK so! (hic)

I am QUITE HAPPY, thank you. YOU brought up the subject first so "charity" begins at home - yours!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,

Reti....little Geronimo definately looks very well fed, but he will be fine... do you recall when my 'little' Elle was growing up? He was a sole baby aswell and both parents continued to stuff and stuff him till he could not stuff anymore!! He turned out fine and is the largest, proudest, bossiest pigeon I have 
I think it has party to do with them being a single baby. The parents still want to feed just as much as if they have two babies.
Here are two pics to show you:
First one is of when Elle was only 5 day old!! He was about twice aslarge as what a 'normal' pigeon should have been at that age.
The second is of him older beside his younger sis Noir, you can see he turned out to be quite a large pigeon in comparison.

Geronimo will be fine 
Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AHHHH, the MEMORIES, Alaska! Especially when we thought ELLE (caps are in honor of his "largeness") was a HEN! He sure fooled you!

I'm SURE you are in the process of giving us an update - with pictures, of course?????  

For those of you who don't know, Alaska is interested in genetics and usually knows the hes from the shes! ELLE took everyone by surprise!!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I just read this whole post tonight and am laughing out loud! hic** up* I'm blown away at how fast this whole development process takes! Amazing birds really!!! From eggs to full blown pigs in minutes!!! *burp... * Squawks... Pudgey... LOL! Amazing photo input by all! Fascinating and fabulous!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, Alaska, this sure is one fat baby in your pic. Elle is the largest baby I ever saw, I think much larger than my Geronimo.
Today I saw the pins coming in. And s/he is 278gr.
Tomorrow I post pics.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Here is Geronimo on the scale. Day 10.
He is one sweet, big baby.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh what a cutie! 

I bet he has to take alot of naps since he is expending all his time and energy on the process of digestion.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, I had to laugh out loud at the 2nd picture. The first thing that popped in my head was "Dolly Parton".  He is a cutie.

Alaska, Elle is one of my favorite birds and I always love an update on him. He was, without a doubt, the fattest little baby I ever saw and it was a joy to watch him grow.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, Treesa, you're right, he naps quite a lot. 

Maggie, I had to laugh too, I hadn't even noticed. If it's a girl, it will be Dolly then.

Reti


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Lol Reti,
You know you have a big pigeon baby when you start putting him on the scales. I was guilty of the same thing as Elle grew up, after seeing your scale pics I looked through some old photos and found one of Elle at 6 days weighing 190grams, then the one attached at 12 days old weighing 348grams and near fully feathered!
At 10days and 278grams looks like Geronimo is definately trying for the record!
Let us know how he goes 
Gotta love the big pidgey babies!
Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alaska said:


> Lol Reti,
> You know you have a big pigeon baby when you start putting him on the scales. I was guilty of the same thing as Elle grew up, after seeing your scale pics I looked through some old photos and found one of Elle at 6 days weighing 190grams, then the one attached at 12 days old weighing 348grams and near fully feathered!
> At 10days and 278grams looks like Geronimo is definately trying for the record!
> Let us know how he goes
> ...


Actually, Alaska, there's only *one* HUGE PIDGEY!  

Oh, wait, you're talking about pidgey of the BIRD kind...oh, so sorry - *not!*  

All kidding aside, will be fun watching "Dolly" (I will 'assume') grow and GROW and  

Tell "Dolly" to use ELLE as "her" model! LOL


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Actually, Alaska, there's only *one* HUGE PIDGEY!
> 
> Oh, wait, you're talking about pidgey of the BIRD kind...oh, so sorry - *not!*


That's not funny, Squawks! I can't help it--it's a glandular problem!

Pudgey the Sensitive


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> That's not funny, Squawks! I can't help it--it's a glandular problem!
> 
> Pudgey the Sensitive


Oh! I am really sorry to hear that! 

*(along with wine, beer, moonshine, etc.  NOT to mention larger food portions as your appetite increases!  )*

Hope the doctors can help you!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There is hope, you know--doctors have recently found the chemical that creates the "hunger" signal. It should soon be possible to give people an "antidote" for that to the point of starving them to death without them ever feeling hungry. It'll be the biggest breakthrough known to medical science.

Pudgey the Hopeful


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeay, a baby!!!
Congratulations, Reti! I just saw this thread & I am SO happy for you, Giacomo, Homer & Geronimo!

I love seeing the happy little family, so please post lots of pictures.

Phyll


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> There is hope, you know--doctors have recently found the chemical that creates the "hunger" signal. It should soon be possible to give people an "antidote" for that to the point of starving them to death without them ever feeling hungry. It'll be the biggest breakthrough known to medical science.
> 
> Pudgey the Hopeful


Mmmm, well, MAYBE for most folks...Don't think it will work in your case...with the "food" part, maybe, but not the *wine/beer/moonshine!* You would live on a liquid diet!

Be a little embarrassing though - "sloshing" as you waddle - er - walk! Forget about EVER running!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

*Day 12*

Geronimo is a delight, he is turning ito a hansome little pij. Feathers are coming in, they seem a light grey, guess he will be a blue check like his mom.
And, he weights 362 gr. Wow. That is more than some of my ferals. He's gaining around 60gr a day.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, he is so very cute. I know you're having a fun time with him. I notice he's beginning to stand up some now - won't be long before he is waddling around everywhere.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks Maggie. He is adorable. I am totally in love with him.
I changed his nesting bowl into a bigger box today. He doesn't like ot sit in his poop, so after I was gone all day I found him perched on the edge of the bowl, avoiding to lay in his droppings. It's amazing how clean they are.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Reti,

What a BIG beautiful baby he is!

So glad to see and hear that everything is going so well!

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Geronimo is such a beautiful baby. I've often though that a nice full crop was reminiscent of Dolly.  Looking forward to future pictures!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awwww .. Geronimo .. what a beautiful, big, and healthy baby you are! Your grandma is just so proud~

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Geronimo (Dolly?) is looking just GRAND, Reti. I know you are soooo proud!

Looks like he/she is gonna be a big one AND HANDSOME!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for your nice comments.
Yep, I am so proud of my grandbaby, he's just the cutest little thing.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Reti...

HE is gonna be QUITE the ROBUST GUY!

SHE is gonna be a wonderful FULL FIGURED GAL!

whichever comes first -


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He's getting cuter by the day.
Here he is at day 15


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, he's a solid baby pigeon! Those parents are excellent feeders!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My Gosh! Dolly still looks like a real possibility to me .. what a darling baby! I know, I know .. this is Geronimo, but gosh .. all that ummm .. ummm cleavage  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Oh My Gosh! Dolly still looks like a real possibility to me .. what a darling baby! I know, I know .. this is Geronimo, but gosh .. all that ummm .. ummm cleavage
> 
> Terry



When I just saw Geronimo's latest picture, I _immediately_ thought "hen!" Don't know why...just the "look" or something...*sigh* Well, in due time...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That is a beautiful baby. I can see why he has been nick named Dolly.

My husband could look at a rabbit and tell if it was a male or female. One day my girl friend asked him how he could tell just by looking at it. His answer made us want to roll on the ground holding our ribs. He said he looked at the head!    

The thing was he was never wrong. He told us if the rabbit had a wider forehead...then it was a male. 

He started doing the same thing with my baby pigeons when they were just leaving the nest. (He is almost right every time). Does anyone else use this method? 

Feather


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Oh My Gosh! Dolly still looks like a real possibility to me .. what a darling baby! I know, I know .. this is Geronimo, but gosh .. all that ummm .. ummm cleavage
> 
> Terry



LOL, I think it will be Dolly. Lee hates the name Geronimo anyways, and Dolly suits her/him very well.
I had to laugh too at the cleavage, when I saw the pic.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, that little baby is so precious whether it is Dolly or Geronimo. Now, of course, I'm partial to the Dolly name . You can tell Dolly is so content and relaxed and most important, healthy. She is at the age that you can play with her and smooch and not be afraid to pick her up. 

She really is a Dolly-baby.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Well, Dolly/Geronimo is three weeks old now and weighs more than his parents.
He starts pecking on seeds hasn't figured how to swallow them yet.
He is the sweetest baby ever.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow Reti - I can't believe how much Dolly has grown and she is so beautiful! Just look at that stubby little tail. So cute.

I'm so glad you've had the chance to watch one from birth. There is nothing like it.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Nice worries to have: too well fed?*

Congratulations to Grandma Reti, momma and poppa pigeon, and to Dolly/Geronimo for sending a message to Reti while still inside the eggshell.

Reti, do you think some of the weight in the crop is solid liquid or water put there when the parents regurgitate seeds, and that the weight will go down a bit proportionally when the little one starts eating seeds on its own?

When my pigeon Wieteke was feeding his babies at the end, there was a lot of sloshing in his crop and their crops, since he had plenty of water available. Reminded me of a fire engine pumper. 

Larry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a darling little chunky monkey of a pigeon! 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dolly really is a doll baby. Isn't it nice to have one "home grown" ?

I can't wait to meet Dolly/Geronimo.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you all, he is fat baby, but oh so cute.
Treesa you will see him, so far he is very tame, hope he stays that way.

Larry, his crop is filled with seeds, always, I haven't seen him with an empty crop yet.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a cute squabbie you've grown there, Reti. So glad you are enjoying him!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

After seeing the pictures, Dolly looks RIGHT "PROUD" to me!  

I agree, such a "doll - baby!"


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm fascinated! I hope to have successful baby pigs someday too! My Hey Zues and Halo are still sitting on the dud eggs... poor things... maybe next time, huh? After seeing this baby grow, I have faith in the whole process. I bet you just want to chew on him! He is soooo adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the nice comments. I enjoy this baby so much and play with him whenever I have a bit of time.
It is funny to see him bigger than his mom and being fed by her.

Cricket, I hope you have some babies too soon. They are such a delight to have around.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

*Baby all grown up*

He is so sweet and tame and fun to have around.
He is a big boy now (or girl).


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH MY GOODNESS!! "He" looks just like Mr. Squeaks!!

I'm still hoping for hen, but NOW, "HE" has the "look"!  

Great pics!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

He/she is adorable.  my..my..how quickly he/she has grown.

I can't wait to see Dolly in person.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

He or she is just precious! Such a beautiful big baby! Thanks for the new pics, Reti!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Reti, 

I'm just catching up on this thread as well, and I must say that little Dolly has grown into a beautiful and chubby pigeon S/he is so cute and looks very inquisitive & sweet in the last few pictures...such a dear and I'm sure you are thrilled to have this "oops" baby Dolly's parents are mighty fine looking birds too!


Enjoy these times with Dolly


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you all. 
He is little prince and so cute.
Must go and give him some kisses now.

Reti


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

*Reti..*

What a beautiful little pijjie.  I didn't even see this thread yet, so I wanted to congradulate you on this little one and let you know I enjoyed looking at the "age progression" pictures.  Have fun and take care!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Aw Reti, Dolly looks great. The parents have done a wonderful job raising him. He looks so healthy. He has that inquisitive look that is so sweet when they're checking out their area.

Thank you for the new pictures.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Ashbel and Maggie.

I am so excited I have to share. My baby is flying, OMG, I can't believe it, s/he is so smart.
I took Dolly to the bedroom to play where I could close the door and lock the cats out and first she flew from the bed up to the dresser, about two feet.
I gave her a bunch of kisses and hugs for that.
Then I was carrying her back to the bird room and as soon as I opened the door she flew off my hands across the room, about 6-7 feet.
She flies very well, especially for her age (4 weeks and a day old).
I am so proud of my baby, need to take pics soon.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations! How wonderful to hear your baby is air born!  

Give him/her a kiss from me too, will you?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

We need to get Little Dolly on the Oprah show.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> We need to get Little Dolly on the Oprah show.
> 
> Feather



..WITH a Flight Suit!!

Sounds like Dolly (I'm thinking HEN because "SHE" is SO SMART!!   ) is a 
genius PIGEON! Early development and already showing GREAT PROMISE! 

HUGS AND SCRITCHES from me too!


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

HI MISTER SQUEEKS. I did not know yiour pigeon was a blue bar. They are really neat ,we have 1 named Barbie.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Coolpigeon said:


> HI MISTER SQUEEKS. I did not know yiour pigeon was a blue bar. They are really neat ,we have 1 named Barbie.


Mr. Squeaks sends his THANKS,  P! Yes, Blue Bars are GREAT! 

Barbie is QUITE the LOVELY pigeon too! Mr. Squeaks and I send our COOOs!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Reti,

They grow up so fast!

What a doll!

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

*Too young*

I am adding it to this thread so you know whom I am talking about.
Geronimo is a she, so I am renaming her Dolly.

I can't believe what I saw today. She is only 3 1/2 months old, too young to have a mate. And of all my single males she has chosen my old King Krames. He is way too old for her and she is still a baby. 
Until a few months ago, he was mated to Ariel, only she left him for younger Louis.
I am a little upset about this.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Reti said:


> I am a little upset about this.


Well, I guess in addition to being a rehabber you're going to have to be a counselor. It won't quite be like talking to a brick wall, but it's going to be pretty close...

Pidgey


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Reti,

You won't believe this, but I was thinking about Ariel and King Krames yesterday. I knew that she had found a new love and was wondering if she ever went back to Krames.

I am very happy to hear that he is not alone. Dolly will be a good companion for him. I hope when she gets a little older that she doesn't dump him for a younger guy.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

" I am a little upset about this."

I hear ya!

What is it with these white older males?

I was NOT a happy camper when my baby Charly mated with probably the oldest bird in the coop, she had a choice.  

Well at least she has a good cubby with alot of room, I think she checked out how much real-estate he owned, before making her decision (she did sit on the floor before).


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, Treesa, I am glad I am not the only upset granma. There must be something to those big white males, but it isn't the real estate here. King krames has nothing. As you can see in the picture they are cuddling on the floor.

Feather, even though I am upset I would hate to see him heartbroken one more time. I think one of the reasons Ariel left him was that he never built a nest and he was never sitting on the eggs. 

Pidgie, whom am I going to counsel, my teenage Dolly or my geriatric Krames? It will be like talking to a wall.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Be at ease in at least knowing that it is not just a older white male thing...Barbie (a younger one) choose Paris, the oldest of my 5. He is about 7 years old!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh Oh Reti,

I have a feeling when Dolly is serious about her life long mate and raising her family, she may look elsewhere to find someone who will fulfill his part in the game of life. But for right now...they have each other, and "That is a good thing".

Feather


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*re King Krames*

Reti,

Is it possible Dolly understands English, at least enough to hear "KING Krames?"

She may think she'll be eligible for royal treatment, also.

I mentioned this before in an earlier post, but my Dad heard or read somewhere that the sexiness of a male pigeon is demonstrated to a female by the voice. A nice "roo-coo" may say "I eat very well and know where to access plenty of food." 

W have a dominating young feral male nearby without a fully-developed or fully-resonant (to my ear) ro-coo, but he is physically intimidating to all others around except for our rescued-as-a-baby and hand-raised male *Wieteke*. 

Larry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I haven't even heard him roo-coo. He has a very low voice.
He is mostly moaning.
But he is a King, he looks very royal.

BUT she is a baby, how can she possibly have a mate at 3 1/2. 

Feather, maybe he learned his lesson and will do some of his duties now.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've had young birds lay eggs at 4 months old. If they laid at 4 months, they were mated before that, so it is possible.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Why would they want to rush into having a family 
They should enjoy their teenage years 

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Reti said:


> Why would they want to rush into having a family
> They should enjoy their teenage years
> 
> Reti


OH, I agree with you. They just laid eggs. I didn't let them raise any babies. That's like a baby raising a baby. We don't separate our YB's. They have two sections with perches and one middle section with boxes. I have some every year that lay really early and usually by the time we start racing, I've got 4 or 5 pairs on eggs.


----------

